# Demanding PE Module



## pssreddy25 (Nov 25, 2013)

I am planing to sit for PE exam this April'14.

I am confused which is the most demanding PE module in terms of more career opportunities and growth among the three available modules? (HVAC/Mechanical Systems/Thermal)?


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 25, 2013)

in most states it doesn't matter a PE is a PE regardless of the depth section you take.


----------

